# CZ 75 P-01 or Sig SP2022?



## Vitali

I'm trying to get into armed security work in Jacksonville, FL. I have a Springfield XD .40, but the law only allows carrying a 9mm semi auto. I've been reading about and fondling different makes and models to replace my XD. I've pretty much narrowed it down to the CZ 75 P-01 or the Sig SP2022. Both get really good reviews and both feel good in my hand. I like the look and feel (so sweet) of the CZ P-01 better, but there's not much slide to grab, it's about $100 more and the trigger is probably not as good as the SP2022. 

I'm having a hard time deciding. Anyone have an opinion on which one I should pick? I'd like to pick both, but that's just not possible right now.


----------



## JoeInKS

How do I make the font much bigger than is possible with this interface.........

oh heck............


CZ P-01 is an absolutely terrific gun. 




I have got to tell you that is this age of polymers and other such high tech stuff it is nice to find an all metal pistol that feels great in the hand and shoots even better. The P-01 is one of those guns that should be worth a lot more than what it sells for. I have a SIG 226 that is a dream to shoot and this compact P-01 is every bit the shooter. I will say that if you look closely enough, the quality of the finish is a BIT less perfect than the SIG but..... shoot the darn thing.

For review:


CZ P-01 is much better.


My buddy Jim is a SIG armorer and he sometimes wonders what the SIG management was thinking when the developed the SP2022. I've shot it and I like it but the CZ was just the overall better gun.

Enjoy....


----------



## zetti1

I would go with the P-01. It is NATO approved and is one outstanding pistol. The width of the slide is somewhat small, but you get used to it. The trigger will smooth out the more you shoot it. I personally didn't care for the Sig 2022. I am sure there are others, however, that love it.


----------



## jimmy

Go with the CZ P01. I have the CZ 75 D PCR Compact which is similar in size to the P01, and this thing is so accurate and fun to shoot. Plus it is reliable. I haven't shot the SIG 2022, but I played with one at the gun shop and didn't really like the free play of the slide. On another issue, have you considered GLOCKS :mrgreen:


----------



## recoilguy

Sig makes very good guns and the 2022 is a tried and true model. The CZ's are also very good weapons and the P-01 is a great weapon. There is a lot of to do about the NATO number but I am not sure what that actually means or how one gets one. I have heard many theroies but have seen no actual documentation of any of it. 

That being said I love my P-01 and if I were forced only to own one pistol I would not part with my P-01. It is hard to do much better then that gun right there in my opinion. If the choice were mine, I would once again spend a couple extra bucks and get the CZ.

RCG


----------



## Rogelk

recoilguy said:


> Sig makes very good guns and the 2022 is a tried and true model. The CZ's are also very good weapons and the P-01 is a great weapon. There is a lot of to do about the NATO number but I am not sure what that actually means or how one gets one. I have heard many theroies but have seen no actual documentation of any of it.
> 
> RCG


This is _not _documentation but, what CZ claims on there own website:
http://cz-usa.com/press-releases/102/

The P-01 is now a NATO classified pistol and issued the NATO stock number NSN 1005-16-000-8619.

The CZ P-01 is the culmination of several years of exhaustive design and testing. Ceska Zbrojovka has always had some of the most rigorous testing requirements in the world but, the Czech National police has required that they go even further, the testing regiment for this new pistol was the most demanding anyone has ever encountered. There are almost 20 specific requirements covering everything from accuracy to interchangability, from safety to reliability/durability and everything in between.

The pistol: The CZ P-01 is a Gen 3 pistol that began as a requirement for a lightweight compact pistol that will deliver the accuracy and durability of a full size, full weight pistol. This was no small task, several manufacturers declined to even start the project.

The first thing you notice about this pistol is the M3 light rail on the frame, a first for CZ, the alloy frame is a little wider at the top than a steel CZ 75. This adds strength and rigidity for mounting the light and increasing the accuracy and service life of the pistol. The P-01 also sports enhanced controls as well as a drop free magazine and a lanyard loop.

The pistol was required to pass a wide variety of tests:

The police required that the pistol ensure the highest level of comfort, an extended slide release was added as well as an extended magazine release and the trigger was reshaped to give a more consistent pull throughout the trigger stroke.

The pistol must be 100% reliable in extreme conditions, the following is a list of some of the minimum requirements.

Must be able to complete the following without failure:

4000 dry firings 
3000 De-cockings
Operator level disassembly 1350 times with out ware or damage to components.
Complete disassembly 150 times, this is all the way down, pins, springs etc.
100% interchangability, any number of pistols randomly selected, disassembled, parts mixed and reassembled with no failures of any kind including loss of accuracy.

Safety requirements:

Drop test
1.5 meter (4.9") drop test, this is done 54 times with the pistol loaded (blank) and the hammer cocked. Dropping the pistol on the butt, the muzzle, back of the slide, sides of the gun, top of the slide, in essence, any angle that you could drop the gun from. This is done on concrete and 0 failures are allowed! A failure is the gun firing.

3meter drop (9.8") 5 times with the pistol loaded (blank) and the hammer cocked, This is done on concrete and 0 failures are allowed! A failure is the gun firing.

After these tests are complete the gun must fire without service.

The factory contracted an independent lab to do additional testing on guns that previously passed the drop tests. These pistol were dropped an additional 352 times without failure.

The pistol must also complete an environmental conditions test: 
This means cold, heat, dust/sand and mud.
The pistol must fire after being frozen for 24 hours at -35C (-36F).
The pistol must fire after being heated for 24 hours at 70C (126F)
The pistol must fire after being submerged in mud, sand and combinations including being stripped of oil then completing the sand and mud tests again.

Service life:
The service life requirement from the Czech police was 15,000 rounds of +P ammo!
The pistol will exceed 30,000 rounds with ball 9mm.

Reliability:
The reliability requirements for the P-01 pistol are 99.8%, that's a .2% failure rate. 
This equals 20 stoppages in 10,000 rounds or 500 "Mean Rounds Between Failure" (MRBF) 
During testing, the average number of stoppages was only 7 per 15,000 rounds fired, this is a .05% failure rate, a MRBF rate of 2142 rounds! Over 4 time the minimum acceptable requirement.
The U.S. Army MRBF requirement is 495 rounds for 9mm pistols with 115 grain Ball ammunition.

Heritage:
The P-01 is based on the CZ 75, the most used pistol in the world. Over 60 countries use it as the standard side arm of their Armies, National police forces, National security agencies or other Law enforcement organizations. No other pistol can make this claim.


----------



## recoilguy

Thanks, I read all that already, I understand the P-01 is a fine weapon and I personally think mine is the best all around handgun I own.

It appears that the listed testing is that of the Czech police not NATO. I see many folks touting the NATO certification and the NSN 1005-16-000-8619 designation, I just do not know if that actually means anything or if there is criteria to earn it. I was asked by some of my buddies when I said "yeah this baby is NATO certified" and they asked what that means and how CZ got it.

I do not believe NATO actually does any testing on any weapons, I could be wrong, I do not think they outsource the testing to independant labs and if they rely on the factory to supply the results of the tests I would be surprised. I also am wonder the corrilation of the Czech police test and the NATO NSN. 

I am not saying anything bad about the weapon, or the fact it can be frozen and still fire. I just do not mention the NSN anymore when saying what a fine weapon it is because I don't know what it represents. I still don't right now.

I love my P-01 and will recomend it to anyone looking for a great all around weapon. It is surely worth every penny I paid for her. I just can't make teh NSN.......means anything connection.

RCG


----------



## Rogelk

I read it the same way you do recoilguy. That the testing and requirement layed out are a police test.


----------



## Vitali

Well, I bought the P-01. Too many recommendations to ignore. Should be here soon! :smt023

Regarding the NATO issue, I tried to google it and this is about all I found:

http://www.dtic.mil/ndia/smallarms/McFadden.pdf

Not sure if it helps.


----------



## Rogelk

Great Vitali...did you make sure it says P-01? My first one said 75 D Compact which is an overseas designation. I returned it as I wanted it to say P-01. Some people mind, others don"t... they are the same gun.


----------



## recoilguy

Vitali said:


> Well, I bought the P-01. Too many recommendations to ignore. Should be here soon! :smt023
> 
> Regarding the NATO issue, I tried to google it and this is about all I found:
> 
> http://www.dtic.mil/ndia/smallarms/McFadden.pdf
> 
> Not sure if it helps.


Excellent choice!!!! You will love it.

RCG


----------



## Vitali

Rogelk,...The listing from WholesaleHunter on auctionarms.com said "CZ P01 9mm Luger 14 Rounds Black Polycoat Frame". I did see at least one on gunbroker that was listed as a P-01, but the actual gun in the picture said CZ 75 D compact. I asked him about it and he said it was a P-01. However, I wasn't taking any chances. I wanted one that said P-01 like you said.


----------



## Rogelk

Sounds like you are on top of it Vitali, it is a sweet little gun.... You're going to enjoy it!


----------



## MonsterB

put some pics up if you can when you get it....Although I am a Glock guy I am starting to find these guns interesting...those tests sound pretty crazy, Id feel safe owning one of those fo shizzle


----------



## Vitali

Will do. 

In the meantime you can find pics at czforumsite.info ----> The P-01 Club ----> The P-01 Page 

Some sweet lookin' pieces.


----------



## Rogelk

I'd like to see some pics of Vitali's as well....in the mean time...here's mine .......


----------



## Vitali

Damn,... file size too big. :smt076 Oh well, it looks just like Rogelk's. 

Time to get some 9mm ammo. :mrgreen:


----------



## redpenguin01

Welcome to the CZ club bro. :smt023 How did you like all the extra greece that came with your firearm? 
After a couple trips to the range that trigger should break in nicely... I'm sure you'll have a blast getting acquainted with it. They are dead accurate.


----------



## Rogelk

Hey!! I slipped up and missed the big event...Congrats Vitali!...have you cleaned and fired it yet?


----------



## MonsterB

Rogelk said:


> Hey!! I slipped up and missed the big event...Congrats Vitali!...have you cleaned and fired it yet?


damn I would hope so...its been a couple weeks....still waiting for the first range report:watching:


----------



## archull

I have never personally fired the CZ but I own a SP2022 and I love it. Great gun for the price and you can pick them up for cheap right now. I bought my SP2022 for $400 from CDNN and I have put several thousand rounds through the gun. It has that Sig trigger that I always loved and it has never failed me, weighted well, smooth to fire, easy to field strip, etc.


----------



## Vitali

I haven't reported because there's nothing to report. Wal Mart is out of 9mm ammo and I'm trying to hold on until they get some, since it's the cheapest place to get it, and then stock up. I've been calling every day at 2 or 3 different locations and they say they never know when they'll get it. I'm only working part time now, so I'm pinching pennys. I do pick it up and hold it about every day, though. The thing is just sexy. :smt047

Yes, the oil is a bit of a pain to clean off at first. Hey, at least you know when you get one it's not going to be rusted. I was wondering if it's good to put that much oil on the grips. Seems like it could degrade the rubber.


----------



## Rogelk

The grips on guns are generally impervious to oils and the common firearm maitenance products, firearm makers have that in mind when they design them. As far as ammo is concerned...in my area, the past few months have looked decent for 9mm and .40sw. Everyone knows Wal-Mart is the place to go for ammo, especially WWB (Winchester White Box ....a good cheap ammo). So, their supply gets scarfed up pretty quick. Some suspect employees call their buddys when the shipment comes but, who knows? Anyway, lately I go to Cabelas and some of the bigger sporting good outfits and have had good luck recently. You may pay a buck or two more for a box than Wal-mart but people don't scramble and hoard as much as Wally-world. It did look bleak around here 6 months to a year ago, but supplies have picked up lately.

The P-01?!....yes it's a sweetheart, glad you're enjoying it


----------



## Vitali

Well, today I finally found some 9mm ammo at Wally's. They had 7 boxes of Winchester white @ $11.47 and told me I could only buy 6. So I'll go tomorrow and finally see how it shoots. :smt110:finga: :smt068


----------



## MonsterB

Vitali said:


> Well, today I finally found some 9mm ammo at Wally's. They had 7 boxes of Winchester white @ $11.47 and told me I could only buy 6. So I'll go tomorrow and finally see how it shoots. :smt110:finga: :smt068


Sweet!!! have a good time.:draw:


----------



## zetti1

Let us know how it goes at the range.


----------



## Rogelk

Good price! Keep us updated. enjoy.


----------



## Freedom1911

Vitali said:


> Well, I bought the P-01. Too many recommendations to ignore. Should be here soon! :smt023
> 
> Regarding the NATO issue, I tried to google it and this is about all I found:
> 
> http://www.dtic.mil/ndia/smallarms/McFadden.pdf
> 
> Not sure if it helps.


Congrats, the CZs are reported to be excellent guns, you should have plenty of plinking fun with it.


----------



## Vitali

Went to the range and put 140 rounds through the P-01. Here are my impressions after the first outing:

Ergonomics - Very Good
Accuracy - Good 
Reliability - Very Good
Recoil - Low

Comments: The P-01 was very comfortable and fairly accurate, but shot a couple inches low for me. 

It ate the Winchester white box with no issues.

The trigger was not bad, but perhaps a bit uncomfortable. My finger got a bit sore for some reason. Has anyone had the Combat 85 trigger put on? Impressions? 

After handling the P-01 a bit, the small slide doesn't seem to be much of an issue as you get used to it and the serrations are pretty aggressive.

Recoil seems low, but I've been shooting an XD-40 and a Kel-Tec PF-9 so it's a little hard to gauge. 

The 14 round magazine drops freely when the large release button is pressed and clicks in solidly with little effort or rattling. 

Overall the gun seems like a quality piece well worth the cost. I look forward to more range trips to further define my impressions and then perhaps some modifications. 

I tried to post another picture with a smaller file, but I couldn't find the "manage attachments" button mentioned in the FAQ. I guess I'm just not destined to post a pic of this pistol! :smt076 Again, it looks like all the others anyway. Nothing special yet. Wait 'til I get that IRS refund though. :finga::smt1097:yawinkle:


----------



## Rogelk

Some dislike the curved trigger...I don't mind it. And the slide is a non issue, like you say the serrations make up for the limited square footage. Let it settle in before you make a decision how accurate it is. It is comfortable..Thanks for the update!


----------



## bigbob68

Congrats on getting the better gun of the two choices. The CZ wins hands down. It has got to be one of the best feeling guns made and has one of the best da/sa triggers out there. I have a lot of love for the CZ line of pistols.


----------



## Ilikesig

*I like sig*

Look I love sig I have a p226 and sp2022 and love both I was taking a chl class out here in Texas and my chl instructor had cz duty and wow I had to pick one up afterward and to tell u the truth I love both and havnt made my mind up other then the duty is tad bit easier to conceal carry so that is the piece I carry but really I love them both so am keeping both


----------

